# Yapacaktınız, yaptınız mı?



## Böğürtlen

Merhaba, 

"Dün .... yapacaktınız, yaptınız mı?" cümlesinde bulunan "yapacaktınız" kelimesini ingilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz? Ben şöyle düşündüm ancak doğruluğundan emin değilim. 

You would do .... yesterday, would you do?

Yardımlarınız için şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Marselyus

Sanırım şöyle çevrilir

You would have done ... ... Have you done it?

Yanlış olabilir , o sebeple bir başkasına daha sormakta fayda var.


----------



## Binapesi

Ben, "you were going to go to hospital yesterday, did you (ya da) did you go?" derdim ..


----------



## Marselyus

Sanırım Keyt' in dediği doğru olan. "Would have done" if ' li cümlelerde kullanılan yapardım anlamına yatkın. Ama sanki You would have done cümlesinde yapacaktın ama yapmadın anlamı da var gibi geliyor ama işte dediğim gibi emin olamıyorum.


----------



## Binapesi

"You would have done .." Türkçe'ye motamot çevrilirse "-mışlığa sahip olurdun" anlamına geliyor, "birşeyi yapmış olurdun" demeye geliyor bu da.

"You would have soaked to the skin that day, if I hadn't let you in." 
"Seni içeri almış olmasaydım, sırılsıklam olmuştun o gün."


----------



## avok

şöyle olsa:

"You were going to do....., did you?"


----------



## Marselyus

Biraz artaştırdım . Aşağıda likini verdiğim forumda bir ingilizce hocası "would have done" ' ı açıklamış. Eğer hoca doğruysa ben de doğruyum . Bilenler incelesin.

would have done= yapacakTI , 
http://www.dilforum.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-297.html


----------



## Böğürtlen

Merhaba,

Cümleyi "were going to do" ile yazdım. Çünkü "would have done" için bir site şu açıklamada bulunmuş:

WOULD HAVE DONE ( if clause Past Unreal ile birlikte kullanılır, olayın geçekleşmediğini ifade eder. )

I would have telephoned you, if I had known your number.
We would have bought a new car, if we had had enaugh money.
If I had gone to New Jersey,I would have sent you a postcard.

*Kaynak:* www(nokta)bolbilgi(nokta)com/modal-perfect-t114087(nokta)html

*Bir başka site:*

www(nokta)englishpage(nokta)com/conditional/pastconditional(nokta)html

Would have done ile yapılan cümleleri inceleyince gerçekleşmeyen bir olayın anlatıldığı görülüyor. Bu nedenle "were going to" kalıbının daha uygun olduğunu düşünüyorum.

İlginiz için ve yardımlarınız için teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Gencebay

Böğürtlen said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> "Dün .... yapacaktınız, yaptınız mı?" cümlesinde bulunan "yapacaktınız" kelimesini ingilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz? Ben şöyle düşündüm ancak doğruluğundan emin değilim.
> 
> You would do .... yesterday, would you do?
> 
> Yardımlarınız için şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


 
Burda yukarda dendiği gibi ''was /were going to'' uygun olur ve fikrimce ''would have done'' da olur

I ıwould have done your homework but I had to go to the dentist


----------

